# Mit dem Telefon einen Kontakt schalten



## costa (8 November 2007)

Hallo,
hat jemand eine Idee, wie man mit den Telefon einen Kontakt schalten kann?

Also, ich habe eine ISDN Anlage mit zwei Modems, die jeweils einen eigene Nummer haben. Eine Nummer wäre dort dann ja noch frei. Diese freie Nummer möchte ich anrufen können, und wenn es klingelt, solte ein Kontakt betätigt werden, um ein reset an den Modems auszuführen.

Vielen Dank schon einmal im vorraus.


----------



## zotos (8 November 2007)

Bastellösung -> Greif doch am Summer oder was da drin ist das Signal ab.

Wo ist das Problem bei dem Modem das es einen Reset braucht? Gibt es vielleicht ein besseres Modem das dieses Problem nicht hat?


----------



## edison (8 November 2007)

Bei mir werkelt eine Euracom 181 Telefonanlage, die hat einen Schaltkontakt für sowas eingebaut.


----------



## marlob (8 November 2007)

was für eine ISDN-Anlage, Modems, Telefon hast du denn.
Gib doch mal die Typen durch.
Und warum du die Modems resetten willst, würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Hermann (8 November 2007)

conrad hat son tollen abusatz für 15 euro glaub ich, den legste normalerweise aus ein handy, und sobald du anrufst geht ja das display licht an und dadurch wirde ein relais geschaltet, 
also rbauchst du nur ein telefon was bei anruf displaybeleuchtug hat und los gehts


----------



## Tillix (8 November 2007)

*Starkstromanschalterelais*

http://www.btr-netcom.com/index.php?scriptlet=Products/Overview&id=112&addNavID=785829.26644

--> siehe Anhang


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 November 2007)

Hallo,

wie Zotos schon geschrieben hat eventuell über 
industrietaugliche Modems nachdenken, z. b. von 
http://www.insys-tec.de oder http://www.tixi.com.

Dort gibt es auch Geräte mit Schaltausgängen. Ob es 
aber Sinn macht, zwei Ichbindochnichtblöd-Modems 
mit einem Industriemodems zu reseten, ich weiß nicht ...

Oder hängt das Reseten mit einer bestimmten technischen
Anwendung zusammen?


----------



## costa (12 November 2007)

Ja, danke für die vielen antworten.
Mir wurde damit weitergeholfen.
Wie ich es aber nun genau mache weiß ich noch nicht.
Ich habe bei Westermo auch Modems gefunden, die sich selbst zurücksetzen können, und die auch einen Schaltkontakt haben, leider ca 500€

Zum Verwendungszwek:

Datenfernübertragung zu einer anlage ohne Personal. Drei Modems vor Ort. Eins für Datenfernübertragung, eins zur Alarmmeldung, eins für die SPS. 
Leider hängt sich hin und wieder mal ein Modem auf, - keine Übertragung mehr. Wenn Alarmm. oder SPS sich aufhängen - kein Prob. über Datenfernü. kann ich die Modems neu starten. Aber wenn sich Datenfernü. aufhängt, kann es nur über SPS neu gestartet werden. Und das können nur die SPS Techniker mit Programmiergerät. Also brauche ich eine Einfacherre lösung. 

Noch einmal danke für die Unterstützung


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 November 2007)

costa schrieb:


> Ja, danke für die vielen antworten.
> Mir wurde damit weitergeholfen.
> Wie ich es aber nun genau mache weiß ich noch nicht.
> Ich habe bei Westermo auch Modems gefunden, die sich selbst zurücksetzen können, und die auch einen Schaltkontakt haben, leider ca 500€



Hallo,

das INSYS Modem 56k 4.1 hat auch einen internen Watchdog und
Schaltausgang, kostet etwas über 300 EUR.

Was kostet Euch denn eine ungeplante Fahrt zur Anlage?


----------



## andre (13 November 2007)

Hallo,
wie oft werden denn Daten über das Modem übertragen und wie oft kommt es vor, das sich das Modem "aufhängt"?
Du könntest ja über einen SPS-Ausgang mit nachgeschaltetem Relais über einen Timer das Modem reseten. Je nach Einsatzbedingung vielleicht 1/Std., 1/Tag? Kommt darauf an, wie oft es nötig ist.
Notfalls kannst du ja die Daten, die während des Reset anfallen in der SPS speichern und sie anschliessend in einem Rutsch senden.

Gruss Andre


----------



## OHGN (13 November 2007)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie Zotos schon geschrieben hat eventuell über
> industrietaugliche Modems nachdenken, z. b. von
> ...


Gerade mit einem Produkt des Modemherstellers des zweiten Links haben wir das Problem, dass es des Öfteren durch Abschalten der Versorgungsspannung resetet werden muß, weil es ab und an aus weis ich was für Gründen partout nicht mehr auf Anrufe reagiert und auch keine Störmeldungen absetzt.

Vielleicht sollte man in unserem Fall das Industriemodem mit einem Ichbindochnichtblöd-Modem zurücksetzen


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 November 2007)

OHGN schrieb:


> Gerade mit einem Produkt des Modemherstellers des zweiten Links haben wir das Problem, dass es des Öfteren durch Abschalten der Versorgungsspannung resetet werden muß, weil es ab und an aus weis ich was für Gründen partout nicht mehr auf Anrufe reagiert und auch keine Störmeldungen absetzt.



Was sagt denn Tixi dazu? Hier hast Du ja die Möglichkeit,
dem Hersteller direkt auf die Füße treten ... versuche das 
doch mal beim Ichbindochnichtblöd-Modem.

Da Tixi auch hier im Forum vertreten ist, habe ich mal um 
Stellungnahme gebeten.


----------



## Tixi-Support-Team (14 November 2007)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis, Herr Bäurle !



OHGN schrieb:


> Gerade mit einem Produkt des Modemherstellers des zweiten Links haben wir das Problem, dass es des Öfteren durch Abschalten der Versorgungsspannung resetet werden muß, weil es ab und an aus weis ich was für Gründen partout nicht mehr auf Anrufe reagiert und auch keine Störmeldungen absetzt.


 
Hallo OHGN !
Leider lässt Ihr Kürzel keine Rückschlüsse darauf, ob Sie bzgl. des Problems bereits mit unserem Support oder unserem Forum in Verbindung getreten sind? Daher kann ich nur allgemein darauf eingehen:

Es wäre Interessant zu wissen, was Sie genau mit dem Gerät machen, und wie Sie es programmiert haben. Dazu muss man wissen, dass unser System zwar "Alarm Modem" heisst, aber eher ein komplexer Kommunikations-PC als ein Modem mit simplem AT-Befehlssatz ist ! 
Daher haben wir auch zwei unterschiedliche Programmiertools:

Die *TILA* ist für Einsteiger, die eine grafische Oberfläche bevorzugen, und damit durch die Konfiguration geführt werden. Dadurch gibt es einen vorgegebenen Funktionsumfang, der allerdings nur einen Teil der im Gerät möglichen Funktionen zuläßt, und den Anwender so nicht die Möglichkeit bietet (zumindest nicht ohne Warnhinweis), die Grenzen des Systems zu überschreiten. Bei einem mit TILA erstellten Projekt (welche ca. 90% unserer Kunden nutzen) dürfte das von Ihnen beschriebene Problem also _eigentlich_ nicht auftreten.

Das andere Tool names *TICO* ist mehr für Programmierer gedacht, da es auf einer XML-Sprache basiert, und das Gerät somit "von Hand" programmiert wird. Mit XML läßt sich das Gerät sehr flexibel programmieren, und es lassen sich alle anderen vom Gerät angebotenen Funktionen (Logikoperationen, Zeitplaner, Sollwerttabellen, Webserver usw.) nutzen. Der Anwender muss dabei selbst darauf achten, dass er die Grenzen des Systems (Performance) nicht überschreitet. Ansonsten kann es dazu kommen, das das Gerät mit der Abarbeitung der programmierten Funktionen so ausgelastet ist, dass es z.B., wie von Ihnen beschrieben, keine Rufe beantworten kann. Wenn Sie mit einem C-Compiler eine "unsauber" programmierte Applikation schreiben, können Sie ja auch ohne weiteres einen PC in die Knie zwingen...nichts anderes passiert hier vermutlich auch.

Wenn Sie uns Ihre Projektdatei zur Verfügung stellen, läßt sich sehr wahrscheinlich eine Optimierung im Programmcode finden, die Ihre Probleme behebt. Ggf. hilft auch einfach ein Firmware-Update auf die aktuelle Version, oder, als absolute Notlösung (so wie es einige Mitbewerber es auch machen  ), ein vom Gerät selbst regelmäßig ausgeführter Reset.


----------



## OHGN (14 November 2007)

Hallo,
vielen Dank für die prompte Reaktion auf meine hier so nebenbei mal eingeworfene Kritik.
Bei dem Modem handelt es sich um ein HM71 (MPI-Schnittstelle). 
Wir nutzen das Modem zur Störmeldungsübertragung und zum Fernschalten via SMS, gelegentlich als Teleservice- Adapter.
Das Modem wurde auschließlich mit der TILA-Software konfiguriert, nicht mit der TXML-Konsole.
Das Modem "hängt" sich in unregelmäßigen Zeitabständen ohne erkennbaren Grund auf.
Wir haben uns im Moment so beholfen, dass wir über einen SPS-Ausgang das Modem jede Nacht einmal kurz vom Netz trennen und seither auch keine Probleme mehr.
Falls es Sie interessiert, würde ich Ihnen die Konfigurationsdatei gern zukommen lassen.


----------



## Tixi-Support-Team (14 November 2007)

OHGN schrieb:


> Hallo,
> vielen Dank für die prompte Reaktion auf meine hier so nebenbei mal eingeworfene Kritik.


Gern geschehen, dazu sind Foren ja da  



OHGN schrieb:


> Wir haben uns im Moment so beholfen, dass wir über einen SPS-Ausgang das Modem jede Nacht einmal kurz vom Netz trennen und seither auch keine Probleme mehr.


Also die Variante "Notlösung" :???: 



OHGN schrieb:


> Falls es Sie interessiert, würde ich Ihnen die Konfigurationsdatei gern zukommen lassen.


 
Danke, auf jeden Fall. Bitte senden Sie die Datei an tixi-support@tixi.com inkl. Angabe der verwendeten Versionsstände (Modem-FW, TILA) und einer kurzen Beschreibung des "Hängenbleibens" (LED-Zustand).

Vielen Dank !


----------



## costa (14 November 2007)

Nee, das mit dem reset jeden Tag über die SPS ist keine gute idea. 
Wenn ich wegen so einen sch. raus muß bin ich fast einen komp. Arbeistag unterwegs. Natürlich könnte ich Leute in der Firma vor Ort bitten, aber die haben ja eigentlich nichts damit zu tun. 
Also muß es in den Griff zu kriegen sein.

Lange rede kurzer Sinn. Danke für die Tipps   :-D


----------



## costa (14 November 2007)

Nee, das mit dem reset jeden Tag über die SPS ist keine gute idea. 
Wenn ich wegen so einen sch. raus muß bin ich fast einen komp. Arbeistag unterwegs. Natürlich könnte ich Leute in der Firma vor Ort bitten, aber die haben ja eigentlich nichts damit zu tun. 
Also muß es in den Griff zu kriegen sein.

Lange rede kurzer Sinn. Danke für die Tipps :grin:


----------

